# Dog friendly places details needed



## Giraffe76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone has contact details for any dog friendly places to stay in the margate area or close by.

Also whether anyone knows details for dog friendly places in france..

Any info would be most useful....

Reagrds


----------

